# nombre de pila



## ReRe

Olá pessoal!

o que significa a expressão "nombre de pila".

Gracias


----------



## araceli

Oi:

_nombre de pila_ = nome de batismo

Até mais


----------



## Tomby

Existe em português "nome de boca"? Pode ser o mesmo que "_nombre de pila_"? Numa ocasião em Castelo de Vide (cidade fronteiriça) perguntaram-me "Qual é o seu nome de boca?". Eu respondi, e pronto!


----------



## Vanda

Talvez no pt/europeu. Pra mim é novidade muito engraçada.


----------



## Artajerjes

araceli said:


> Oi:
> 
> _nombre de pila_ = nome de batismo
> 
> Até mais


 
Eu acredito que o "nombre de pila" (esp) é o mesmo que ao "apelido" (port.) mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## Vanda

Artajerjes,

_Nombre de pila_ é nome de batismo. Apelido, em português, tem outro significado. Um exemplo: Uma pessoa cujo _nombre de pila_ é Joaquim, pode ter o apelido de Joca.


----------



## Oli cigana

oi: Bom eu sou chilena... e posso dizer que "nombre de pila", es justamente o nome. o apelido em espanhol se diz: sobrenombre.
como o exemplo de joaquim (nombre de pila) e Joca (sobrenombre)


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Existe em português "nome de boca"? Pode ser o mesmo que "_nombre de pila_"? Numa ocasião em Castelo de Vide (cidade fronteiriça) perguntaram-me "Qual é o seu nome de boca?". Eu respondi, e pronto!



Boa noite,
Desconhecia a expressão "nome de boca". Talvez seja um regionalismo da zona de Portalegre/Castelo de Vide. Seria interessante se alguém pudesse confirmar esta possibilidade.


----------



## moura

Neste caso "pila" corresponde à "pia" baptismal, onde se baptizam as crianças?


----------



## Tomby

moura said:


> Neste caso "pila" corresponde à "pia" baptismal, onde se baptizam as crianças?


Exactamente. O meu _nombre de pila_ é José.
O _nombre de pila_ do Excelentíssimo Sr. Presidente da República Portuguesa é "Aníbal" e os sobrenomes são "Cavaco" e "Silva". Acho que no Brasil usam a palavra "apelido" em lugar de "sobrenome"; ou talvez, seja ao invés. 
Atenciosamente, José.


----------



## ReRe

Tombatossals said:


> Exactamente. O meu _nombre de pila_ é José.
> O _nombre de pila_ do Excelentíssimo Sr. Presidente da República Portuguesa é "Aníbal" e os sobrenomes são "Cavaco" e "Silva". Acho que no Brasil usam a palavra "apelido" em lugar de "sobrenome"; ou talvez, seja ao invés.
> Atenciosamente, José.



no Brasil é Sobrenome ... 

então, _nombre de pila _se refere somente ao primeiro nome e não ao sobrenome ?


----------



## Tomby

É! _António_, _José_, _Francisco_, _Pedro_ são "_nombres de pila_" porque foram baptizados na pia baptismal de uma igreja, ou foram inscritos num Registo Civil com este nome. O resto, por extenso, é o apelido ou sobrenome (no Brasil) que herdamos da nossa família.
Cumprimentos!
José.


----------



## moura

Obrigada José 

Isso significa que as palavras que em espanhol designam a pia e pilhas são homónimas, não é?


----------



## Tomby

Moura, se refere que uma "pia baptismal" e uma "pilha eléctrica" são palavras homónimas em espanhol? Sim. "_Pila_" pode ser pia, pilha ou monte entre vários significados. 
Monte não se refere a montanha. Exemplo "_Mi padre tiene un montón de años_" ou "_En mi cuarto tengo un montón de revistas_". Literalmente em português "O meu pai tem um monte (montão) de anos" ou "No meu quarto tenho um monte (montão) de revistas". 
Bom dia!


----------

